# South Carolina Froggers.



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello,

I'm in Charleston and wanted to know if there are any people from South Carolina on here. It would be nice to see if there are any other people in my state, be they close or far.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

surfzone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in Charleston and wanted to know if there are any people from South Carolina on here. It would be nice to see if there are any other people in my state, be they close or far.


I'm located in Chapin, SC. Moved here 2 years ago from Maryland. Reduced my collection down to about 45 tanks. I've been in the hobby for about 15 years.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Scott is a good guy, and is a good source of information and animals! There were/are a few people around you. Tim Stout is a great source of info. Alex and FrogDaddy are in Bessmer City NC. I'm Halfway between Charlotte and Willington. Just ask for help if you need it...


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

surfzone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in Charleston and wanted to know if there are any people from South Carolina on here. It would be nice to see if there are any other people in my state, be they close or far.


Also in Chapin, north of Columbia. 22 frogs in 11 tanks. 3 years in. What frogs do you keep?


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

I only have 2 vivs and both of them are in various phases of cycling. One is about a month old 12x12x18 and the other just under a week 18x18x24. No frogs yet.


----------



## surfzone (Feb 18, 2010)

Planted a month ago and I got one R. Imitator tarapoto.


----------



## alilock34 (11 mo ago)

I just saw this.. I see it’s an old post but I’m in Mount Pleasant SC. I have 35 dart frogs in 10 tanks.


----------

